# Nanny Suddenly Reluctant to Enter Barn



## Max4Goats (Apr 14, 2012)

We have 2 Nigerian dwarf nannies and 2 mixed bucklings - their offspring. For the last week or so one of the nannies doesn't seem to want to go into the barn in the evening. This is atypical behavior, they've always eagerly bounced along behind whoever was leading the way, happy to be put to bed. (A few raisins sweeten the deal. There are predators here so we shut them in at night and bolt the door.)

The barn is well-ventilated and fly-free, about the size of a large bedroom, with different levels and hay for sleeping. Two screened windows. It's kept clean, and we even installed a ceiling fan for those hot summer nights here in Texas. 

Angel, the dominant nanny who doesn't want to stick to the schedule, is small enough for me to pick up and physically carry into the barn. But this is becoming tiresome. In the early days, I used a skinny stick to guide them toward the barn. They learned the routine, no problems until now. 

I can't figure out why Angel is suddenly behaving this way.

Ideas? Suggestions? Thanks for your advice. Max


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Only thing I can think of that would keep mine outside would be a snake....I've had that happen. Also, she may just be telling you that she's not ready to go to bed yet...with the days being longer, I've had to adjust "bedtime" to 9:30-10pm, they are more willing to go in then.


----------



## Max4Goats (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, Liz. I've only had goats for 8 months so I'm still learning.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine get their dinner in the barn, so they run right in when we come out to feed in the evening.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

dixiegirl3179 said:


> Mine get their dinner in the barn, so they run right in when we come out to feed in the evening.


Same, maybe she got a fright of something :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what was said... :thumb: 

Also ..mine at times ...refuse to go in because they want to stay out.... so I get the lounge whip....and may lightly tap them with it... to reach them from a distance and make a snap noise... to get them in the barn... :wink:


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

very unusual...hmmm.


----------



## Fimbrithil (Jun 21, 2012)

have you given her injections in there lately?If you have then she may be reluctant to go in there because shes afraid your goona hurt her again


----------

